# Floppy to USB on our Tajima Neo?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We have a Tajima Neo TEJT-C1501 embroidery machine (purchased as a pressie for my partner this Christmas) equipped with the usual floppy drive.

I purchased a floppy to USB unit from a seller in Vietnam who seems to provide the units for many machines. The unit came with the required cable for connection to our embroidery machine. However, the instructions provided are so very difficult to understand!

We've got as far as connecting the USB drive to the machine and when switching on the unit displays 00 - there the success ends 

Could some kind soul provide any instructions on how to use the units? Are there any jumper settings to be altered on the embroidery machine or USB unit?

Thanks

John


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I have a confession! I was being DULL, a senior moment!! 

I was saving files to the USB stick in .emb format and *not *.dst! My Tajima Neo requires .dst format.

As soon as I figured this out I saved as .dst and loading them on the machine was a breeze 

Happy now!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you mind sharing your USB attachment supplier? I have a Toyota ESP9000 and want to phase out the floppies. 

Thanks


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Likewise.
i have 2 tajimas and would like t do the same.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I purchased two of these floppy to USB converters - one for my Tajima Neo & the other for my Brother BAS-423.

The unit for the Tajima Neo came with the appropriate cable to connect the unit to the 24 way (I think it's 24) socket on the rear of the embroidery machine.I think this cable comes as standard but, ensure you ask for this just in case.

I ordered mine from an Ebay advert by a lister from Vietnam - his email address is [email protected] He lists on Ebay quite regularly.

I ordered and paid for mine on 22nd December and it was delivered to me in the UK on 24th December - quicker than our local post!!! 

I had to modify the plug as it wouldn't fit into the aperture cut-out of my Neo. It was a very simple modification in cutting away some of the plastic cover of the plug - a child could do this.

I connected my unit to the Neo, switched on and it was ready to go. No DIP switch settings or jumpers to sort out. Insert the USB memory stick with .DST files on and use it in the same way as a floppy disk.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you, John
Happy New Year to you!


----------

